# молоть - два значения?



## cyaxares_died

Я найду две разные морфологии для слова "молоть":

http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe

Мне интересно -это два разные глагола что ли? Почуму в словаре я только нашла один смысл.


----------



## sofatura

Я не очень поняла вопрос.


----------



## UnePrincesseàParis

"Я нашёл (или я нашла), две разные морфологии (или два разных перевода; или два разных значения) слова "молоть"."

Глагол молоть переводится в прямом смысле вот так:

Для кукурузы, для кофе, и т. д.- Moudre
Зерно- écraser
Мясо- hacher

Но в разговорной речи, глагол молоть может имет другое значение:

Можно _м__олоть языком_ или _м__олоть чушь_. Это значит _говорить чушь_ или _вздор_.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Правильно ли что можно спрягать глагол "молоть" двумя спряженями ?

Я молю
ты молешь
они молют
моли!

и

я мелю
ты мелешь
они мелют
мели!

И это -два разные глаголи или одно и то же?


----------



## UnePrincesseàParis

Правильное спряжения глагола "молоть":

Я мелю
  Ты мелешь
  Он мелет
  Она мелет
  Оно мелет
  Мы мелем
  Вы мелете
  Они мелют


_Я молю_, это от категории глаголов _мол_ить, у_мол_ять, и _мол_иться. Глагол _мол_и_ть _означает "demander à quelqu'un", "prier", "conjurer", или "supplier". (Par exemple, "Je t'en prie).


----------



## Kolan

На игре значений, мне кажется, построена приговорка: "Мели, Емеля - твоя неделя".


----------



## ona.elle

*Орфографический словарь*

*молоть*, мелю, мелет, мелют


*Толково-словообразовательный*

*МОЛОТЬ *несов. перех. и неперех. 

перех. Дробить, размельчать зерно, превращая в муку, крупу. // Размельчая, превращать в порошок. // разг. Размельчать, пропуская через мясорубку.
перен. разг.-сниж. Болтать, пустословить.
*Словарь синонимов*

*молоть (вздор)* см. болтать


*Синонимы: краткий справочник*

найдено словарных статей: 1

балаболить (прост.)
балабонить (прост.)
болтать
брехать (прост.)
врать
выбалтывать
городить (разг.)
заливать (прост.)
лгать
лить пули
молоть (разг.)
нести (разг.)
обманывать
плести (разг.)
пороть (разг.)
празднословить
проговариваться
пустозвонить
пустословить
разбалтывать
сочинять (разг.)
суесловить
тарабарить (прост.)
травить (прост.)
трепать (разг.)
трепаться (разг.)

http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?lop=x&efr=x&zar=x&ag=x&ab=x&sin=x&lv=x&az=x&pe=x&word=%EC%EE%EB%EE%F2%FC


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Да, "мели!" - от *молоть*, "моли!" - от* молить*, мелю-молю нетрудно cпутать в формах.

Думаю, достаточно немало русскоязычных людей сделают ошибку, если нужно вставить в предложение одно из двух слов - *измелить*  (измолоть) или* измолить*.


----------



## Q-cumber

tram-pam-pam said:


> Да, "мели!" - от *молоть*, "моли!" - от* молить*, мелю-молю нетрудно cпутать в формах.
> 
> Думаю, достаточно немало русскоязычных людей сделают ошибку, если нужно вставить в предложение одно из двух слов - *измелить*  (измолоть) или* измолить*.



Я думаю, подавляющее большинство русских людей, включая меня, даже слова такого не знает - измолить.


----------



## Ptak

uneprincesseàparis said:


> две разные морфологии (или два разных перевода; или два разных значений)


_Два разных значени*я*._


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Q-cumber said:


> ß äóìàþ, ïîäàâëÿþùåå áîëüøèíñòâî ðóññêèõ ëþäåé, âêëþ÷àÿ ìåíÿ, äàæå ñëîâà òàêîãî íå çíàåò - èçìîëèòü.


Грех на вас, и не измолить вам его. 

P.S.
Кроме общего значения измолить=вымолить, на скорую руку нашлись несколько интересных примеров старомосковского употребления, типа: "*измолить* свечу" - "сжечь свечу во время молитвы". 
И даже "молить" в значении "попробовать" (_«за сто верст киселя молить»_. О как!  ).

Но затем вот этот экзотический пример с "изм_*е*_литься в нитку" Библиотека РГИУ, ИЗМАЛИВАТЬ 
 (плюс "_Буд. вр._" отсюда: http://ushdict.narod.ru/284/w85259.htm ) совершенно и меня запутал.  
Поскольку разбираться и постигать такие детали мне уже некогда, предлагаю оставить это. До лучших времен.


----------



## Q-cumber

tram-pam-pam said:


> Грех на вас, и не измолить вам его.
> 
> P.S.
> Кроме общего значения измолить=вымолить, на скорую руку нашлись несколько интересных примеров старомосковского употребления, типа: "*измолить* свечу" - "сжечь свечу во время молитвы".
> И даже "молить" в значении "попробовать" (_«за сто верст киселя молить»_. О как!  ).



   Ну это что-то совcем такое старинно-диалектное.   В болгарском языке такое слово существуют ... но я не представляю себе ситуации, в которой бы сегодня хоть кому-то "русскоязычному" понадобилось его "вставить в предложение". 
   Кстати, и *измелить* в предложенном Вами значении тоже крайне редко используется. Скорее уж - в значении "измазать мелом".

PS Я считаю - не стоит запутывать людей, изучающих русский язык, почём зря. Вряд ли им когда-либо придётся иметь дело с подобными словами-раритетами. А когда они до этих слов и "доберутся", наша помощь в изучении языка им уже не понадобится.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Так и я о том же. Пошутила, будем считать. 



q-cumber said:


> Я считаю - не стоит запутывать, ... , почём зря.


...И очень даже замечательно, я считаю, что у людей, изучающих тут русский язык, есть люди, знающие, как минимум, не хуже самих изучающих, "как надо" и что кому _на самом деле_ нужно и полезно, а что - зря. И что почём.


----------



## Q-cumber

tram-pam-pam said:


> Так и я о том же. Пошутила, будем считать.
> 
> 
> ...И очень даже замечательно, я считаю, что у людей, изучающих тут русский язык, есть люди, знающие, как минимум, не хуже самих изучающих, "как надо" и что кому _на самом деле_ нужно и полезно, а что - зря. И что почём.



Да, есть - факт. Я перед такими людьми просто снимаю шляпу. Изучить русский язык в совершенстве - то вам не фунт изюму!


----------



## tram-pam-pam

В данном случае я как раз имела в виду  вас, если вы не поняли.  Вы же тут у нас на охрану интересов изучающих... претендуете.  И не в первый раз. 
И на то, что "знаете, как надо" (ну, прямо по Галичу...). Ну, и как "не надо", соответственно.


----------



## Q-cumber

tram-pam-pam said:


> В данном случае я как раз имела в виду  вас, если вы не поняли.  Вы же тут у нас на охрану интересов изучающих... претендуете.  И не в первый раз.
> И на то, что "знаете, как надо" (ну, прямо по Галичу...). Ну, и как "не надо", соответственно.



Да-с, пытаюсь стоять на страже по мере скромных сил.  Это я не из вредности делаю и не от гордыни - а учитывая _специфику данного форума_. Нельзя объять необъятное, как говорил Козьма Прутков.... по крайней мере - сразу.  Когда человек, владеющий языком на начальном или среднем уровне, задаёт какой-то вопрос, мы должны постараться ему помочь, исходя из конкретных условий и оставаясь в разумных рамках; разумных - с точки зрения целесообразности, т.е. практической полезности. И именно "носитель", обладая чувством языка и определённой интуицией, может и должен оценить эту самую целесообразность и отделить зёрна от плевел. 
    Вот Вы пишете, что *измолить свечу* якобы "в старомосковском употреблении" означает (означало) *сжечь свечу во время молитвы*. Насколько я понимаю, "дровишки" с форума _"Сайта Союза Славянских Общин Славянской Родной Веры"_, где один из пользователей-"родноверов" по кличке Ёж высказал такую версию? Никакого подтверждения его словам мне обнаружить не удалось. Подозреваю, что это просто какой-то случайный окказионализм.
  В любом случае, такое выражение:
а. не используется в современном русском языке;
б. совершенно непонятно даже для носителя языка;
в. исходя из вышесказанного - только запутывает ученика, не давая никакой практической пользы.
  А в интернете, как и на заборе, много что пишут. Нельзя всё принимать на веру...

Of course all the above is IMHO.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> мы должны постараться


  Ой, а нельзя нам с вами без "мы"? 
  Давайте вы будете стараться своё, а я – своё, к чему я всё и клоню. 
 А не чтобы все тут как вы, и не отклоняясь от. 

  ...Как и что именно из интернета выковыривать, и где, кого и чему собой любимым  поучить – это каждый себе выбирает сам. 
Вот вы себе здесь место нашли. По своему языку и потребности 
Заодно и меня поучили. 




> только запутывает ученика, не давая никакой практической пользы


Ну, я всё же продолжу исходить из того, что "ученики" здесь не только НЕ так беспомощны перед более сложными случаями,
как вы их себе хотите представлять . Но и - очень разные.
Как и "учителя", впрочем. 

p.s.
А вообще, на шутки так всерьёз бросаться - это вредно. Даже в интернете.


----------



## Jana337

Moderator note: Please do not deviate from the topic of this thread. Thanks.


----------

